# 10.2 Install Issues



## daBee (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi folks.  I can't seem to get the installer to start from an external DVD.  I get the FreeBSD boot menu, then this.  

Also, I have 2 SSDs in the box I'd like to RAID for mirroring.  Is that doable?  

Any advice appreciated.  Cheers


----------



## daBee (Jan 31, 2016)

Switched to 10.1 and it worked.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2016)

Your external DVD drive is USB, right?  When it shows that . Yield one second, enter a dot and Enter.  Do that two or three times to give the USB device a chance to be recognized.


----------



## daBee (Jan 31, 2016)

Ah I see.  Anyway, I installed 10.1 and it passed.  Thanks for the notes.


----------

